# Canon T8i



## stevet1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Now that the T8i is out on the shelves, the write-up on the camera says that.

"Contrast AF is used for 4K UHD movies"

I'm assuming that this camera does not have duel pixel auto focus in 4K.

Does this mean that the camera will not maintain continuous autofocus when shooting 4K?

Steve Thomas


----------



## stevet1 (Mar 3, 2020)

I guess I found my answer.

Canon's EOS Rebel T8i reaffirms its commitment to DSLRs

"On the video side, it can handle 4K video at up to 24p, but only using the contrast detect autofocus. If you want Dual Pixel phase-detect AF for video, you'll be limited to 1080p shooting at up to 60 fps."

Steve Thomas


----------



## Dacaur (Mar 4, 2020)

It will still have continuous autofocus, it just uses a different focus system. 
Many people don't realize their DSLR already uses a different autofocus system depending on if they are useing the viewfinder or the liveview screen. It only uses dual pixel AF when using liveview.

The phase detect af system is not as good as dual pixel AF, but it's still pretty good....


----------

